# Best way to sell property



## TazJ (Jun 23, 2008)

I am hoping a few people can relate and perhaps offer advice.

I am selling my place in Mahmutlar and the agent we have currently is insisting on us giving him a Power of Attorney. This makes us uncomfortable, but he is being rather pushy.

Which is the best way to sell a Turkish property, if you are not based there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I would never pass power of attorney to an estate agent


----------



## TazJ (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep, fully agree, and I don't want to feel bullied into it so I am looking at alternatives. 
But it is challenging when you are not there and I was not sure if this is the norm, for expats to give POA.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

There is an example on (snip) of a lady who didnt realise her Agent still had an active POA from when she purchased. The Agent sold at a rediculously low price ( Presumably to a Cousin ) . She came on holiday to find a Turkish family there and locks changes. Anyone trying to get legal redress in Turkey knows what it is like to walk in Treacle.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

If you do any POA regarding property it should be absolutely clear in the POA it is for buying and not selling (if buying) and vice versa. You should never get that situation that PS51 describes in any country.
I am not sure why you should ever POA to an estate agent for buying or selling though. You make an agreement with the agent and pay their fee afterwards as per agreement. You might need to give POA to your lawyer if you are absent, but only if you are sure you can trust them. Better to give POA to a private individual you know well and trust.


----------



## Orfeadk (Jan 12, 2015)

*wanted a villa in Dalyan direct from owner*

Hi All,

We are a Turkish couple live in Dalyan in Turkey. We are also searching a detached villa in Dalyan to buy. Real estate prices seems incredibly high when we compare its value with its 10 to15 years rental income. From that point of view prices villas in Dalyan seems ballooned. I think this is not becouse of the owners own valutation of villas, contrariwise becouse of the estate agents by themselves and not fear!!!

So, If anybody among you want to sell her/his villa with a reasonable price we would like to talk with them. My email: orfeadk(at)hotmail(dot)com

If you want to ask me anything, send PM please.


----------



## zHd (Mar 5, 2015)

Try to post an advert on sahibinden.com website.. 

Specify if you can only speak English to details. 

Tick to from foreign to foreign at details, this will provide getting rid of some tax details.. 

This way will help .. 

Or ask for a Turkish friend to do the job..


----------

